# Robust Sweet 16



## GMman

Very glad for you way to go treat yourself.


----------



## Loucarb

That is "sweet". Nice review. I have their 6" tool rest & love it.


----------



## richgreer

Great review. Thank you.

I must admit I am intrigued by this lathe. Currently I spend about an equal amount of time doing flat work and turning. When/if I ever decide to focus more on turning I will want a more powerful lathe.


----------



## araldite

That's a nice lathe. I've never seen that one before. I too will be moving up to a bigger lathe some day and am already eying choices.

So let me ask you this, not knowing anything about it; let's say you have a 24" platter chucked up with the bed removed. Can you get in close to the center of the platter with the removable bed on the side and the gap between the platter and the fixed bed, what, 12 inches away? You know what I"m saying? Can you hook the toolrest up to the fixed bed parallel to the ways as an extension to get in there? Otherwise you're going to need an awful long tool rest.


----------



## LateNightOwl

That is one Sweet machine. I love that you can configure it to suit your project. 
You are starting your retirement in style! Congratulations!!


----------



## araldite

Just viewed the video and my question was answered.

Good luck with your new machine and happy retirement.


----------



## 33706

Wow, it's built like a tank!! Nice choice! That reversing feature is impressive too!


----------



## reggiek

Those are great lathes….very well built, you will have it for a long time. I have used one a time or two and they reallly make turning so much more pleasurable. I am envious of your new lathe and your retirement….but \ am looking forward the the beautiful pieces you will be able to do with more leisure time.


----------



## michelletwo

Thanks for helping the economic recovery of the U.S.!!!!! These are top of the line & I'm jealous as all get out. Thanks for writing such a good review. Now off I go to rob a bank…


----------



## helluvawreck

Boy howdy, when you treat yourself you do it in a big way. That lathe looks like one really fine machine that will give you many years of fine service. I pray that you will have many wonderful years of retirement so that you can play with that beautiful machine. Congrats and thanks for posting this.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the reweiw
but do I dare to ask what the prize is ?
it seams to be realy expencive the way its build
and with those features build in

Dennis


----------



## hairy

Lots of options are available, Dennis. That info is on their web page.


----------



## sawblade1

That seems to be the military tank version of lathes thanks for posting


----------



## Bearpie

Well I must say you got yourself a doozy! I think that if I had seen that one when I was looking for my lathe, I might have ended up with it instead of my Powermatic, not that I have anything against my sweet machine, I just think this one has better features. Enjoy your retirement, you are stepping out in the right direction! Just be sure to wear a full face shield everytime you turn, I had a couple pieces fly off and land on my faceshield! Whew!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## affyx

Never heard of it before, but now I'm not sure how I'm surviving without one! Thanks for the review!


----------



## hairy

I've had it 7 years now. The only problems I had were operator error. No parts replaced. I seriously boogered the threads on the tailstock quill while drilling , totally my fault. I sent an email to [email protected] and explained what happened and that it was my fault. They had me send it to them. A few days later it was in my mailbox, good as new, no charge.

It is still as good as new.

Here's a pic taken 10 minutes ago.


----------



## JethrowClampett

Hairy, did you ever look at the cast wheel option to move it around ? How many people do you thing it would take to get the Sweet 16 into a basement with steps ?


----------



## hairy

I have the wheel set. The version I have is different than the current option. It's simple to put on, move and remove when needed.

Mine has a lever jack, similar to the kind used to get a motorcycle wheel up high enough to change a tire.
The current version uses a screw jack.

2 strong bodies can move it into a basement, 3 is better. Mine is in my basement, down the steps.

Robust has a PDF on their webpage about moving a Sweet 16. http://www.turnrobust.com/faq-2/ This PDF wasn't available when I moved mine, so I did it differently.

If you have wooden steps like mine, I suggest reinforcing them before putting a lot of weight on them, at least take a good look first . I added screws to the nails holding the steps together, and built a 2×4 framework under the steps for more support. The framework became shelving .

I used a hydraulic motorcycle jack and an appliance dolly. I took off the bed extension, banjo, tailstock and the racks at each end of the lathe, picked it up with the motorcycle jack and removed the legs. Then we lifted it off the jack and placed it on the dolly, strapped it down, went down the steps, and set it back on the jack to install the legs. I attached the casters while it was still off the ground, set it on the wheels, moved it in place and removed the wheels.

One good thing about the motorcycle jack is once you have the lathe on the ground without wheels, you can adjust the height to where you want it.

Say hey to Elly May for me!


----------



## hairy

9 years today, and still the best lathe on the market.


----------



## Mcpowell

Very nice! I wonder if my wife would get this for me for Father's Day?


----------



## hairy

I've had it 10 years today. It's still as good as it ever was, worth every penny.


----------



## hairy

12 years today, and still as good as ever.

I must have been having so much fun last year that I forgot to do this.


----------



## JethrowClampett

On my dream list if I decide to do some serious wood turning, enjoy the retirement, I'm right behind you.


----------

